# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Hàm tạo số ngẫu nhiên

## thiendung

:wub: Bác nào biết cách nào để tạo sô ngẫu nhiên ma mỗi khi bật úng dụng lên thi sẽ là một số khác.Em dùng hàm Rnd nhưng mõi khi bật UD lên thì vẫn là số đó.Các bác júp em với.Thanks!

----------


## thethitotiu

Bạn thử đoạn mã này xem sao nhé:

'Thêm vào form 1 listbox
Option Explicit
Dim a(20) As Integer, i As Byte

Private Sub LAYHINH() ' tao 20 so ngau nhien khong trung nhau
 Dim k As Byte
 Randomize
 For i = 1 To 20
 a(i) = Int(Rnd * 20) + 1
 k = i
 Do While k <> 1 'so sanh de lay lai khi trung nhau
 Do While a(i) = a(k - 1)
 a(i) = Int(Rnd * 20) + 1
 k = i 'khi trung nhau so saùnh lai tu dau
 Loop
 k = k - 1
 Loop
 Next i
' For i = 1 To 20
' If a(i) > 10 Then a(i) = a(i) - 10
' Next i
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
 LAYHINH

 For i = 1 To 20
 List1.AddItem a(i)
 Next i
End Sub

----------

